# How do you spell Larry?



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

How do you spell Larry? That’s what the Walmart pick-up area specialist asked me today when I told her the name on the grocery order I was picking up. 😂😂😂

I don’t know what’s going on with the local Walmart’s , but they have the slowest people working in the pick up areas. Walmart should hire an outside consultant to make their grocery pick-ups more expeditious. It’s a total mess right now . 

I learned my lesson yesterday when I foolishly waited 2 hours for a batched Postmates order. I predicted the order to pay $30 to $40 with the tip so I waited it out. They were backed up by 30 cars because of the incompetent employees that were only bringing out 3 orders per hour , they were THAT slow. People there were losing it! 

As it neared closing time , the girl there stupidly canceled ALL the postmates orders and we only got $2 for waiting two hours! Holy shit!!! I will never do that again. I didn’t want to cancel the double order myself because I had already canceled 2 orders earlier in the day. This would of made 4 cancels .

I couldn’t believe Walmart did that to us! The employees KNEW they were never going to get our orders before closing but kept us there anyway just to screw us at the end. PS there is only one way to spell Larry just like there’s only one way to spell Bob.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Maybe the Walmart girl was tired, and thought you said a different name. You’re a saint for waiting 2 hours. Hope tomorrow is better for you.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Maybe the Walmart girl was tired, and thought you said a different name. You're a saint for waiting 2 hours. Hope tomorrow is better for you.


Thank you &#128591; The girl that asked how to spell Larry was an Asian girl. That's more likely the reason she was unfamiliar with the spelling of Larry. With that said, I don't need to know how to spell "Ling" or "Ming" or "Chang". So she's still a dumb dumb. And it was 8:30am so she couldn't of been tired yet.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> How do you spell Larry? That's what the Walmart pick-up area specialist asked me today when I told her the name on the grocery order I was picking up. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> 
> I don't know what's going on with the local Walmart's , but they have the slowest people working in the pick up areas. Walmart should hire an outside consultant to make their grocery pick-ups more expeditious. It's a total mess right now .
> 
> ...


I get my groceries from Walmart pick up, but, I go myself. I've never waited more than 30 minutes, usually under 15. It must have been a rough night for all concerned...


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

NoPool4Me said:


> I get my groceries from Walmart pick up, but, I go myself. I've never waited more than 30 minutes, usually under 15. It must have been a rough night for all concerned...


Yes the waits aren't usually THAT bad. It may also coincide with the Corona news. Panic shopping etc. Also , now that the new rules of social distancing, masks and standing in stupid lines.. online orders are skyrocketing . Usually my waits are anywhere from 5 min if it's a mellow location to 30 min at a busier location. Saturday was a shit show like I've never witnessed. Once you got there , you were trapped in the line like at a fast food drive through . You couldn't escape if you wanted.

Walmart stupidly told all their online customers to show up at the same time they dispatched about 20 postmates drivers. Instead of focusing on the cars sitting in the numbered stalls, they were taking out orders for cars that weren't even there !!!!! It was maddening !!! It was basically minimum wage newbies being left in charge of a rather big operation that should been handled by more competent higher paid employees. Walmart HAS the money to get better help.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> How do you spell Larry? That's what the Walmart pick-up area specialist asked me today when I told her the name on the grocery order I was picking up. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> 
> I don't know what's going on with the local Walmart's , but they have the slowest people working in the pick up areas. Walmart should hire an outside consultant to make their grocery pick-ups more expeditious. It's a total mess right now .
> 
> ...


Wal-Mart? Umm, hell no.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> Yes the waits aren't usually THAT bad. It may also coincide with the Corona news. Panic shopping etc. Also , now that the new rules of social distancing, masks and standing in stupid lines.. online orders are skyrocketing . Usually my waits are anywhere from 5 min if it's a mellow location to 30 min at a busier location. Saturday was a shit show like I've never witnessed. Once you got there , you were trapped in the line like at a fast food drive through . You couldn't escape if you wanted.
> 
> Walmart stupidly told all their online customers to show up at the same time they dispatched about 20 postmates drivers. Instead of focusing on the cars sitting in the numbered stalls, they were taking out orders for cars that weren't even there !!!!! It was maddening !!! It was basically minimum wage newbies being left in charge of a rather big operation that should been handled by more competent higher paid employees. Walmart HAS the money to get better help.


It's likely difficult to get employees to do the job at a time such as this.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

NoPool4Me said:


> It's likely difficult to get employees to do the job at a time such as this.


IKR? Wal-mart is always a mess from parking to navigating the store. Add high demand, and a pandemic, wow.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> How do you spell Larry? That's what the Walmart pick-up area specialist asked me today when I told her the name on the grocery order I was picking up. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> 
> I don't know what's going on with the local Walmart's , but they have the slowest people working in the pick up areas. Walmart should hire an outside consultant to make their grocery pick-ups more expeditious. It's a total mess right now .
> 
> ...


LLARI.

TELL SHANTRELLE IT IS SPELLED L.L.A.R.I. !

( and SHE BETTER GET IT RIGHT !)

Who wants to be Larry when you can be LLARI !

Right Lawrence ?


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Thank you &#128591; The girl that asked how to spell Larry was an Asian girl. That's more likely the reason she was unfamiliar with the spelling of Larry. With that said, I don't need to know how to spell "Ling" or "Ming" or "Chang". So she's still a dumb dumb. And it was 8:30am so she couldn't of been tired yet.


If she was Asian then she would asked 'how do you spell Warry'?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

O-Side Uber said:


> How do you spell Larry? That's what the Walmart pick-up area specialist asked me today when I told her the name on the grocery order I was picking up. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> 
> I don't know what's going on with the local Walmart's , but they have the slowest people working in the pick up areas. Walmart should hire an outside consultant to make their grocery pick-ups more expeditious. It's a total mess right now .
> 
> ...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> Thank you &#128591; The girl that asked how to spell Larry was an Asian girl. That's more likely the reason she was unfamiliar with the spelling of Larry. With that said, I don't need to know how to spell "Ling" or "Ming" or "Chang". So she's still a dumb dumb. And it was 8:30am so she couldn't of been tired yet.


I've heard people trying to say Laurie/Lori and having it sound like Larry, and the other way around.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> How do you spell Larry? That's what the Walmart pick-up area specialist asked me today when I told her the name on the grocery order I was picking up. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> 
> I don't know what's going on with the local Walmart's , but they have the slowest people working in the pick up areas. Walmart should hire an outside consultant to make their grocery pick-ups more expeditious. It's a total mess right now .
> 
> ...


I was at Lowe's today. Everyone working there was just milling around, distracted, not getting much done. It's like their iq was 15 points lower than normal.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

OldBay said:


> I was at Lowe's today. Everyone working there was just milling around, distracted, not getting much done. It's like their iq was 15 points lower than normal.


Statistically, the average big box store employee probably DOES have an IQ 15 points below the average of 100. You gotta keep in mind that half the population has an IQ under 100, and half over... You aren't going to get too many of the upper half of the bell curve working beater jobs at Walmart or Lowes. It's probably even worse than Uber drivers, because at least with Uber a lot of people have better real jobs and just hustle Uber in their spare time!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

And they say rideshare driver's are the end of the employment line................it's WalMart...........as anyone who has shopped there can attest to.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

NoPool4Me said:


> It's likely difficult to get employees to do the job at a time such as this.


As far as the location I had the melt down in, working there must be like non-stop Instacart from the time you clock-in until you clock-out, mixed with customers shouting out you . The problem lies more on the logistical side.

The postmates and online orders should be dispersed across to the other nearby Walmart stores in the county more evenly. Why overwhelm one store just because it's closer to the customer than the other Walmart that's ten minutes further away? The other stores could totally handle it's overflows.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

O-Side Uber said:


> How do you spell Larry?


Lima Alpha Romeo Romeo India Echo.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> How do you spell Larry? That's what the Walmart pick-up area specialist asked me today when I told her the name on the grocery order I was picking up. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> 
> I don't know what's going on with the local Walmart's , but they have the slowest people working in the pick up areas. Walmart should hire an outside consultant to make their grocery pick-ups more expeditious. It's a total mess right now .
> 
> ...


Maybe you talk funny and she couldn't understand you.

Right now she's posting on a retail forum somewhere about the idiot that thought "Larry" was pronounced "Laurie"


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> As far as the location I had the melt down in, working there must be like non-stop Instacart from the time you clock-in until you clock-out, mixed with customers shouting out you . The problem lies more on the logistical side.
> 
> The postmates and online orders should be dispersed across to the other nearby Walmart stores in the county more evenly. Why overwhelm one store just because it's closer to the customer than the other Walmart that's ten minutes further away? The other stores could totally handle it's overflows.


Customers choose the location for pickup.


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

Larry is an outdated name 😂


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

who waits to hopefully make some money. I think you need to rethink your strategy...if the wheels arent turning you are not making money. only go off the guarantee....not what you might make....quite honestly it your business and you choose how to run it but waiting hours is absolutely silly. I would of unassigned the first ten minutes


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> How do you spell Larry? That's what the Walmart pick-up area specialist asked me today when I told her the name on the grocery order I was picking up. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> 
> I don't know what's going on with the local Walmart's , but they have the slowest people working in the pick up areas. Walmart should hire an outside consultant to make their grocery pick-ups more expeditious. It's a total mess right now .
> 
> ...


Lary, Larie, Leruis... I mean, come on there are far better ways to ask for your order.... Like By Order Number... Lerhi, Lairwe you really think this name is unique to 'Murica and that there is only one way to spell the phonetic sounds it makes?

And, yes, I am sure they look at the order from where ever you were picking up and said "we are going to intentionally **** with this guy, yeah? Make his life miserable." 
Because that, not the idiots ordering so many things that, actually are sold out and so they have to wait for the response from the customer about substituting different products, is why you had to wait that long.

How about wait till the "Your order is ready for pickup" before Postmates sends you to pick it up...



O-Side Uber said:


> As far as the location I had the melt down in, working there must be like non-stop Instacart from the time you clock-in until you clock-out, mixed with customers shouting out you . The problem lies more on the logistical side.
> 
> The postmates and online orders should be dispersed across to the other nearby Walmart stores in the county more evenly. Why overwhelm one store just because it's closer to the customer than the other Walmart that's ten minutes further away? The other stores could totally handle it's overflows.


You are assuming the other stores aren't also over run with orders. 
Why would you assume that?

Also, to the OP and anyone else, why would you assume it takes less time to shop just because you work there. Yes you eventually learn the store layout but so too do the customers. So you have 3-8 people trying to fulfill 15 orders an hour (seems they have capped the orders and so some orders will show an earliest availability for pick-up of 4 days due to demand) obviously this works better with 8 people than 3.
You add in the random call outs and the fact that they are actively encouraging workers to call out if they don't feel well (they are starting temp checks before letting workers in today) and you get a system that absolutely was never going to work that well.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Lary, Larie, Leruis... I mean, come on there are far better ways to ask for your order.... Like By Order Number... Lerhi, Lairwe you really think this name is unique to 'Murica and that there is only one way to spell the phonetic sounds it makes?
> 
> And, yes, I am sure they look at the order from where ever you were picking up and said "we are going to intentionally @@@@ with this guy, yeah? Make his life miserable."
> Because that, not the idiots ordering so many things that, actually are sold out and so they have to wait for the response from the customer about substituting different products, is why you had to wait that long.
> ...


Agreed! The dispatching system is a mess. And beyond that , the employees need to focus on the cars that are in the numbered stalls. Walk out and check them in , go get their "ready" order. Have a separate area for the customer pick-ups.

I got tricked into going back to the dreaded Vista location yesterday. They had three new employees. I bet the other 3 quit!! The guy that got my order told me I was picking up orders from the day before, that's how behind they were. The other locations don't have this issue. Just the Vista one. They can't pull it together there.


----------

